# How to prove work experience???



## kramerpuddy (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I have a question about work experience verification. 

My employer is located in "tax-free" country. 

So when I get paid, my employer or I have NO way to prove tax return or anything. 

Is it OK to give the immi dept. my bank account statement which shows my monthly income from my employer???


Desperate to find out. 
Thanks guys


----------



## kramerpuddy (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info Wanderer.

My employer does have the payroll system and always can issue evidence about my salary. 
It's just that my salary was not taxed either by my employer or myself.
So I have no way to prove my tax return and related things.

I'm asking because I read somewhere that work experience has to be proved with tax evidences.



Wanderer said:


> Do you have a contract or letter of appointment to go with your employment and even if tax is not being paid, does the employer still not have a payroll system in place?
> Work experieince verification may also require some detail of the experience and not just that you were employed.
> Have a look at the info via link from eligibility tables for the visa.


----------



## s003khs (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi,
I have a quick question regarding the work experience, I submitted my application in August 2010 and my work experience letter was covering form feb 2006 to jan 2010 till when the company closed.
I was asked my case officer to provide work experience between 30-8-2008, 30-8-2010 should I be concerned and how should I handle this.


----------



## s003khs (Jan 9, 2010)

*Request for Work experience*

"*Insufficient Employment Evidence*
The employment evidence you have provided contains insufficient details for the assessment
of your work experience claims. Please provide employment evidence covering the following
period: 30/08/08 - 30/08/10,"

I have applied in August 2010 with a work experience letter starting from February 2006, to January 2010, and this is the response I received, should I ask my previous employers to split the experience letter in two parts 1) I started as staff Engineer than was promoted as a senior staff Engineer in 2008 both have different salaries. My current letter mentions the last position held and last salary drawn.
I am surprised as I meet the experience criteria which states "you have been employed in your nominated occupation, or a closely related occupation listed on the SOL, for at least three of the four years before the day of your application." thanks for your help


----------

